# Best Place Online to Buy Durex



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Simple enough one lads,

Has anybody got any recommendations for the best place online to buy durex products including lube, vibe play toys etc?

I haven't got any aversion to buying them in store but find these days most things are cheaper online.

Example Durex Ultra Vibe is €17.99 in Boots here in Ireland (£15.91) but is £12.44 online in Boots.com

Problem with Boots UK is they dont deliver to Ireland.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Amazon.

Decent prices aswell. If not, look at ann summers.

And any other online sex shop there are quite a few with deceptive names.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Ask Abz001, cant remember if thats the correct username mind, think shes a rep for AS and could get you some and post it to you?

Daz.

ps or try love honey


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

www.condomcare.co.uk


----------



## M Raw (Mar 22, 2011)

go to family plan or gum they give them away. Fam plan are a bit miserable tho used to be 36 a month now 18. Gum give out Lube too no Q's asked. Depends how heavy a shagger you are tho.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Not going out this weekend then?  :thumb:


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

ebay always a good place to start


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Watch Ebay as they could be fake, not something you want to fail.


----------



## SilverSun (Oct 13, 2010)

Worst "I'm getting some this weekend" thread ever. :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Did i hear my name?!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SilverSun said:


> Worst "I'm getting some this weekend" thread ever. :lol:


:lol: 
hes well boasting eh..
"i get so much, its cheaper to buy in bulk online than in boots" :lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> Ask Abz001, cant remember if thats the correct username mind, think shes a rep for *AS* and could get you some and post it to you?
> 
> Daz.
> 
> ps or try love honey


I did think AutoSmart first and thought "Is that there new line of produts?!" lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

ant_s said:


> I did think AutoSmart first and thought "Is that there new line of produts?!" lol


haha Im not sure Ann Summers sell that sort of "lube" :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: can you get me some tardis from ann summers?

:wall: damn.. wrong AS


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

abz001 said:


> haha Im not sure Ann Summers sell that sort of "lube" :lol:


Now are we on about closed curtains, bumpy bumpy lube, or clay lube, maybe DJ Born Slippy? lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

This place is good...have used them before

http://www.britishcondoms.co.uk/


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Now are we on about closed curtains, bumpy bumpy lube, or clay lube, maybe DJ Born Slippy? lol


Well the latest promo is on passion fruit lube


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol when i saw your new thread "summer ride" thought these two might be related :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol when i saw your new thread "summer ride" thought these two might be related :lol:


haha no just a umm not sure :lol:


----------

